
How to quickly check RAM on Linux - alexeykovyazin
https://ib-aid.com/en/articles/how-to-quickly-check-ram-on-linux/
======
dalke
How does the given command check RAM?

    
    
      dd if=/dev/zero of=/run/zero.bin bs=1G count=8
      sha1sum /run/zero.bin
    

/dev/zero is a special file that always returns zeros. Nothing in there looks
like it touches more than a trivial amount of RAM.

Plus, this test can't tell if a bit is always zero.

------
basemi
Also look at memtester[0] as a userspace tool.

[0]
[http://pyropus.ca/software/memtester/](http://pyropus.ca/software/memtester/)

